# ما هو الدليل على ألوهية المسيح ؟؟



## القـاسم (14 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله

سؤالي بسيط جداً

ما هو الدليل على ألوهية المسيح ؟؟​


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2009)

الدليل هو الكتاب المقدس


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (14 أغسطس 2009)

وبالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أُومن به في العالم رفع في المجد ” (1تي 3 : 16)
” فإنـه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً ” (كو 2 : 9)

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله ” (يوحنا  5 : 18)
* ولكن ان كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فامنوا بالاعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الاب في وانا فيه  (يوحنا  10 : 38)

خالق : ” كل شيء به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان  (يوحنا  1 : 3)
معطى الحياة : أقام أبنة يايرس ، وابن أرملة نايين وليعازر
فوق الزمان : قبل أن يكون ابراهيم انا كائن (يو 8)
موجود فى كل مكان : ” لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم  (متى  18 : 20)
نزل من السماء : ” انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء (يوحنا  6 : 51)


هو الأول والآخر : ” واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا هذا يقوله الاول و الاخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش  (الرؤيا  2 : 8)
هو الرب : ” كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب اليس باسمك تنبانا و باسمك اخرجنا شياطين و باسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة  (متى  7 : 22)
الاٌيمان به : ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم  (يوحنا  8 : 24)




قبوله العبادة والسجود : ” فسجدوا له و رجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم ”  (لوقا  24 : 52) سجد له الأبرص والمولود أعمى  والتلاميذ وتوما ..
الصالح القدوس : ” فاجاب الملاك و قال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك و قوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله ”  (لوقا  1 : 35)
غافر الخطايا : ” فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك  (مرقس  2 : 5)






هو رب السبت : ” إذاً ابن الإنسان [ الناسوت ] هو رب السبت أيضاً [ اللاهوت ] ”  (مر 2 : 28) 
فى السماء وفى الأرض : ” ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا ابن الإنسان ( الناسوت ) الذى هـــــــو فى السماء ( اللاهوت ) ”  (يو 3 : 13)
واحد مع الآب : ” الذى رأنى فقد رأى الآب ” (يو 14 : 9)




معنى البنوة لله :

تعنى : تأكيد المعنى ..
 تفيد المساواة .. كالعمر مثلاً
 تفيد ذات الشئ ..
 تفيد الملازمة وعدم الانفصال .. [لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين ]



لا يقصد بها الولادة الجسدية ..
هى تعبير أراد الله به الوحى الإلهى ليقرب معنى اللاهوت الذى ظهر فى الجسد .. أى انهما واحد فى الجوهر ..
تفيد أن المسيح مساو لله فى لاهوته ..
* تفيد أن المسيح ملازم لله فى لاهوته ولم ينفصل عنه ..



لماذا أخذ الله جسداً ?

الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا لله  لكنه اخلى نفسه اخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه و اطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب لذلك رفعه الله ايضا وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء و من على الارض و من تحت الارض ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الاب ” (فى 2)



المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسد .


” فى البدء كان الكلمة ..
والكلمة كان عند الله ..
وكان الكلمة الله ... ” 
(يوحنا 1 : 1)
” والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده ”
(يوحنا 1 : 14)

ان اردت المزيد والمزيد والمزيد

اطلب تجد

ولكني وضعت هذا فقط للتوضيح والفهم

سلام المسيح=الله


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 أغسطس 2009)

سلام لك اخى القاسم 
هل بعد كل هذه الايضاحات والايات من الكتاب المقدس التى ذكرها ava_kirolos_son
هل من الممكن ان تفتح قلبك وتنزع القشور عن عينيك وهذا لمصلحتك فقط وليس لنا اى مصلحه سوى ان نفرح لك
ام ستفعل مثل ما يفعل اكثر المسلمون وتقتطع ايات وتفسر على هواك لطمس الحقيقه وعدم قبولها
ابحث وابحث وابحث ولكن ليكن غرضك تخليص نفسك فقط لا لتشويه معتقدنا او نصرة معتقدك بدون ادله
وليباركك المسيح وينور ويفتح بصيرتك
+++


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (14 أغسطس 2009)

ايضا الكتاب المقدس من البدايه الي النهايه

من الف الي الياء 

من التكوين حتي الرؤيا وهو به شخص يسوع المسيح

من تكوين حتي رؤيا

بما يشمل الاسفار التي وسط كلها


سلام المسيح


----------



## القـاسم (14 أغسطس 2009)

لىّ عودة 

حان وقت الصلاة الآن


----------



## القـاسم (14 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله​

أولاً : أنا مؤمن بما أنا عليه و لكن أنا هناك لأناقشكم في عقيدتكم .

ثانياً : سأبدأ في التعليق على ما تفضّل به الزميل ماي روك 

الزميل المحترم ماي روك 

تقول


> الدليل هو الكتاب المقدس



الكتاب المقدس دليل على ألوهية المسيح !

حسناً

أين قال الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح - من على لسانه - أنه الله ؟؟

طبعاً هذا سؤال متكرر بكثرة وسبب تكراره هو عدم وجود إجابة منطقية !!

في إنتظار الإجابة منك ..

تحياتي ..


----------



## Kiril (14 أغسطس 2009)

بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله 

كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب اليس باسمك تنبانا و باسمك اخرجنا شياطين و باسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة (متى 7 : 22)


----------



## fredyyy (14 أغسطس 2009)

القـاسم قال:


> ..................​​
> 
> ما هو الدليل على *ألوهية* المسيح ؟؟​


 


** من يأمر الريح والبحر فيصير هدوء عظيم*

مرقس 4 : 39 
فَقَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيحَ وَقَالَ لِلْبَحْرِ: «*اسْكُتْ. ابْكَمْ*». فَسَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ وَصَارَ *هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ*. *
* 
** من يُنادي الميِّت بإسمه فيخرج من القبر حيًا*


يوحنا 11 :43 ، 44
وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «*لِعَازَرُ هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً*» 
*فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ *وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيلٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ». 


** من يصنع من الطين عين لمولود أ**عمي*

يوحنا 9 : 6 ، 7
قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ *وَصَنَعَ* مِنَ التُّفْلِ *طِيناً* وَطَلَى *بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. 
*وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ. فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ *وَأَتَى بَصِيراً*.


** من يغفر الخطايا *

لوقا 5 : 20
 فَلَمَّا رَأَى إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ *مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ*». 


*هذا فعله المسيح بقدرته الذاتية .... إنه الله *​


----------



## fredyyy (14 أغسطس 2009)

القـاسم قال:


> ............​​​أنا مؤمن *بما أنا عليه* و لكن أنا هناك لأناقشكم في *عقيدتكم* .
> 
> أين قال الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح - من على لسانه - *أنه الله* ؟؟
> ........


 

*أخي القاسم *

*أشكر الله أنك موجود بيننا وموضوع نقاشك هو المسيح *

*أفضل ما يُمكن أن نتكلم عنه وأحلى موضوع لقلوبنا هو خالقنا *

*فهو سر سلامنا وموضوع فرحنا ومصدر يقيننا للأبدية السعيدة مع الله*

*لقد خلقنا لذاته .... ونفوسنا لن تجد راحتها إلا فيه *

*إن قمة الخطايا التي سيحاسب عليها الانسان هي *

*أن الله أتي للإنسان للمصالحة .... والانسان رفض المصالحة *

*إن المسيحية ليست عقيدة بالقدر أنها نوال الحياة والتصالح مع الله بالمسيح *


*بالنسبة للاهوت المسيح *

*ليس من الضروري أن يُعرفك الملك بنفسه *

*بل ستعرفة من سلطانه وجلاله وهيبتة وقوة تغييرة المُؤثرِّ*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (14 أغسطس 2009)

القـاسم قال:


> أين قال الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح - من على لسانه - أنه الله ؟؟​​




*واين قال ربك بالقرن بالحرف الواحد .. بذات الكلمات والحروف هكذا :

"انا الله الازلي" ؟!

طبعا لم يقلها وغير موجودة بالقران ..!

اذن ربك يا مسلم ليس بازلي وقابل في اي وقت للزوال والاضمحلال ما رائك ؟!

تريد ان تستخدم الاسئلة البلهوانيه معنا .. نستطيع استخدامها معك بالمثل .. واستطيع ان اضع لك ملايين الاسئلة التي سوف اطلبها على منطوقة على لسان ربك بالحرف ولن تجدها !*



> طبعاً هذا سؤال متكرر بكثرة وسبب تكراره هو عدم وجود إجابة منطقية !!



*السؤال يتكرر لعجزكم امامنا حينما نثبت لكم ان المسيح هو الله ..

فتلجأؤون الى الاسئلة البهلوانيه ..

اين قال كذا بالحرف الواحد .. ان لم يقلها يبقى هو ليس بكذا !

لعبه المفلسين العجزة !*​


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2009)

القـاسم قال:


> الزميل المحترم ماي روك
> 
> تقول
> 
> ...



القسم هنا ليس للحوار و النقاش و إنما للسؤال و الجواب. سألت ما هو الدليل و قلنا لك الدليل هو الكتاب المقدس. إن اردت أن تسأل ما هي النصوص التي تشهد بآلوهية المسيح فعليك البحث لإن هذا السؤال اجبنا عليها عشرات المرات, و تعبنا التكرار
راجع الروابط الموجودة في الموضوع التالي: *هل قال السيد المسيح أنا الله ؟؟*

يُغلق بسبب التكرار


----------

